# Emerge X11 DRM fails

## AROK

Hi,

weiß Jemand wie ich das hier behen kann?

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) x11-base/x11-drm-20060608 to /

 * x11-drm-20060608-gentoo-0.3.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * x11-drm-20060608-gentoo-0.3.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * x11-drm-20060608-gentoo-0.3.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * x11-drm-20060608-gentoo-0.3.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * linux-drm-20060608-kernelsource.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * linux-drm-20060608-kernelsource.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * linux-drm-20060608-kernelsource.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * linux-drm-20060608-kernelsource.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking x11-drm-20060608-gentoo-0.3.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking linux-drm-20060608-kernelsource.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.20-gentoo-r8

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking linux-drm-20060608-kernelsource.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work

>>> Unpacking x11-drm-20060608-gentoo-0.3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work

mv: Aufruf von stat für /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/patch/*kernel-2.4* nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

 * Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 *   001_all_can-2004-1056-lock-checking.patch ...                                                        [ ok ]

 *   002_all_misc-makefile-fixes.patch ...                                                                [ ok ]

 *   003_all_undefined-true-false.patch ...                                                               [ ok ]

 *   004_all_conditional-config-include.patch ...                                                         [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm' ...

 * Running aclocal ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Running libtoolize --copy --force --automake ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy --foreign ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: drm

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.0.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm ...

 * Building DRM in /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core...

+ ln -s ../shared-core/drm.h drm.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/drm_sarea.h drm_sarea.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/mga_dma.c mga_dma.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/mga_drm.h mga_drm.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/mga_drv.h mga_drv.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/mga_irq.c mga_irq.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/mga_state.c mga_state.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/mga_ucode.h mga_ucode.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/mga_warp.c mga_warp.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/r128_drv.h r128_drv.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/r128_drm.h r128_drm.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/r128_cce.c r128_cce.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/r128_state.c r128_state.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/r128_irq.c r128_irq.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/radeon_drv.h radeon_drv.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/radeon_drm.h radeon_drm.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/radeon_cp.c radeon_cp.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/radeon_irq.c radeon_irq.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/radeon_mem.c radeon_mem.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/radeon_state.c radeon_state.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/r300_cmdbuf.c r300_cmdbuf.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/r300_reg.h r300_reg.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/sis_drv.h sis_drv.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/sis_drm.h sis_drm.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/tdfx_drv.h tdfx_drv.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/via_drm.h via_drm.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/via_drv.h via_drv.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/via_3d_reg.h via_3d_reg.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/via_drv.c via_drv.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/via_irq.c via_irq.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/via_map.c via_map.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/via_dma.c via_dma.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/via_verifier.c via_verifier.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/via_verifier.h via_verifier.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/via_video.c via_video.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/mach64_drv.h mach64_drv.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/mach64_drm.h mach64_drm.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/mach64_dma.c mach64_dma.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/mach64_irq.c mach64_irq.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/mach64_state.c mach64_state.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/i915_drv.h i915_drv.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/i915_drm.h i915_drm.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/i915_irq.c i915_irq.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/i915_mem.c i915_mem.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/i915_dma.c i915_dma.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/savage_drv.h savage_drv.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/savage_drm.h savage_drm.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/savage_bci.c savage_bci.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/savage_state.c savage_state.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/nv_drv.h nv_drv.h

sh ../scripts/create_linux_pci_lists.sh < ../shared-core/drm_pciids.txt

rm -f linux

ln -s . linux

make -C /usr/src/linux  SUBDIRS=`pwd` DRMSRCDIR=`pwd` modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_bufs.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_context.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_dma.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_drawable.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_drv.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_fops.o

/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_fops.c: In Funktion »drm_stub_open«:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_fops.c:189: Warnung: Zuweisung streicht Qualifizierer von Zeiger-Zieltyp

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_ioctl.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_irq.o

/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_irq.c: In Funktion »drm_irq_install«:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_irq.c:135: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 2 von »request_irq« von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_lock.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_memory.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_proc.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_stub.o

/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_stub.c:51: Fehler: Größe des Feldes »type name« ist negativ

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_stub.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core] Fehler 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8'

make: *** [modules] Fehler 2

 * Portage could not build the DRM modules. If you see an ACCESS DENIED error,

 * this could mean that you were using an unsupported kernel build system. All

 * 2.4 kernels are supported, but only 2.6 kernels at least as new as 2.6.6

 * are supported.

!!! ERROR: x11-base/x11-drm-20060608 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 972:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  x11-drm-20060608.ebuild, line 99:   Called die_error

  x11-drm-20060608.ebuild, line 224:   Called die

!!! Unable to build DRM modules.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/temp/build.log'.

```

Dank + Gruß

AROK

----------

## Beforegod

hm.

Welche Kernel Version nutzt Du denn?

--

Sieh mal hier:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4050652.html#4050652

----------

## UTgamer

 *AROK wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> weiß Jemand wie ich das hier behen kann?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Der Tip von Beforegod ist sehr gut, wenn der nicht helfen sollte habe ich hier noch ein paar Tips.

Also dieser Aussage nach:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work

mv: Aufruf von stat für �/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/patch/*kernel-2.4*� nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

würde ich auf Festplatte voll, falschem Symlink oder evtl. einem Dateisystemfehler schließen.

Andernfalls könnte der Kernel-Link auch auf die falschen Sourcen zeigen:

 * Portage could not build the DRM modules. If you see an ACCESS DENIED error,

 * this could mean that you were using an unsupported kernel build system.

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

vielen Dank euch Beiden! 

Mein Kernel ist der 2.6.20-gentoo-r8. Dass ich den Post nicht gefunden, hab, kapier ich nicht, gesucht habe ich. 

Jedenfalls hab ich jetzt das aktuelle X11-drm demaskiert und es ließ sich erfolgreich compilieren. Sieht so aus, als funktioniere die ältere Version nicht mehr mit 2.6.20 Kernels. Werde mich mal schlau machen, über den Unterschied, das X11 Modul zu verwenden, oder das im Kernel integrierte. 

Gruß

AROK

----------

## firefly

probier mal die 20070314 version(unstable) von x11-drm

bzw. siehe https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=165553[/bug]

----------

## AROK

 *firefly wrote:*   

> probier mal die 20070314 version(unstable) von x11-drm
> 
> bzw. siehe https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=165553[/bug]

 

Die hab ich jetzt, und die geht auch.

----------

